# Difference in co2?



## default (May 28, 2011)

Is there a difference regarding food grade or extinguisher co2? Will one have more contaminants?
Cheers


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

HELL HELL HELL HELL HELL HELL .... no


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

none that will effect your fish, dont waste your money


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Awesome thanks 
Thanks for the find flyinghellfish


----------

